# RNAD Broughton Moor June 2010



## theoss (Oct 29, 2010)

Whilst in Cumbria for the Appleby Fair I had a trip to RNAD Broughton Moor.

I'm not really into Military sites, or Military things in general, so no waffle with this report since I don't have a clue what I'm talking about.

Those wanting to know more about what this site was about might want to look here;

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RNAD_Broughton_Moor[/ame]

It is, however, a massive site which probably holds many interesting features which I missed. There is a huge mound of earth and I'd be interested to know what that was about. Therefore, the site might be worth further investigation and it's big enough to require a team effort.

For such a big site, access was not as easy as might be thought, and it seems the perimeter is monitored and repaired regularly;




RNAD Broughton Moor by theoss, on Flickr

This picture gives some idea how the site sprawls out, and the distance required in walking to cover the whole site. There are many buildings, all well spaced out.




RNAD Broughton Moor by theoss, on Flickr

Probably a power distribution kiosk;




Broughton moor by theoss, on Flickr

Most of the building I saw seemed to be arranged in clusters, each cluster seperated by a about 1/4 of a mile. The buildings themselves each being one of three designs;




RNAD Broughton Moor by theoss, on Flickr




RNAD Broughton Moor by theoss, on Flickr

Again, to give some idea of the footprint of this place, a road linking two clusters of buildings together;




RNAD Broughton Moor by theoss, on Flickr

The buildings appeared to have been recently surveyed for asbestos content;




RNAD Broughton Moor by theoss, on Flickr

This design of building appeared often around the site;




RNAD Broughton Moor by theoss, on Flickr

All buildings I saw were bare internally;




RNAD Broughton Moor by theoss, on Flickr

Reamins of the railway system;




Broughton moor by theoss, on Flickr

An interesting, sprawling site, but with a feel of whatever happened here, we probably missed it.


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmm - interesting - would like to have seen a few more shots posted up on DP though


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 29, 2010)

This place is huuuuuge when you look at it on Google Earth.

Some of those buildings and the rail tracks are similar to some buildings in Cheshire. I think ceejam posted a few of em up on here somewhere.

It would be good to see Broughton Moor......but you are right........it would either need several trips........or a team effort..........or both


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 30, 2010)

Ye Gods, what a huge site. Just been reading up about it and it looks as if it will take years to clean-up and sort out before anything's done with the area.
Good stuff, Theoss.


----------



## theoss (Oct 30, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> Hmmm - interesting - would like to have seen a few more shots posted up on DP though



I'll see if I have more- to be honest the site is that big with everything so spread out I began to fear if i wnadered to far I would struggle to find my entry point. If I return, I might take a satnav, just in case


----------



## theoss (Oct 30, 2010)

evilnoodle said:


> This place is huuuuuge when you look at it on Google Earth.
> 
> Some of those buildings and the rail tracks are similar to some buildings in Cheshire. I think ceejam posted a few of em up on here somewhere.
> 
> It would be good to see Broughton Moor......but you are right........it would either need several trips........or a team effort..........or both



I thought it would be a good explore on horseback.


----------



## theoss (Nov 6, 2010)

Few more;




appleby2010part2 141 by theoss, on Flickr




appleby2010part2 140 by theoss, on Flickr




appleby2010part2 143 by theoss, on Flickr




appleby2010part2 122 by theoss, on Flickr




appleby2010part2 146 by theoss, on Flickr




appleby2010part2 121 by theoss, on Flickr




appleby2010part2 108 by theoss, on Flickr




appleby2010part2 105 by theoss, on Flickr


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice one for getting in here, I did it about 3 years ago, spent ages in there lol. I was eventually spotted by the farmer who has grazing rights in the compound. He politly told me F*CK OFF! He also said that the MOD (who owned it when I went) did regular rounds of the fence to seal it up.

I think Cumbria County Council now own it, hence why you can see the asbestos signs. They also have to do a massive bomb clear out for any buried ordnance which I hear there is quite a lot.

I think the plan is to turn it into a Leisure Park, that will look great in this area

But it would take years to do all the clearing, which they probably no longer have the funds to do!!


----------



## theoss (Dec 16, 2010)

Is there much more to see or is it the same pattern of buildings kust repeated across the grounds? And is there anything hidden inside the grassy mound?


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 16, 2010)

theoss said:


> Is there much more to see or is it the same pattern of buildings kust repeated across the grounds? And is there anything hidden inside the grassy mound?



The grassy mound, I think you mean the hill in the center? That was an old spoil heap from a colliery in the grounds that was capped/demolished many years ago. There is a watch tower at the top of this mound with good 360 degree views.

Here are a few of my pics, for more of them, please view them in my website:
http://web.me.com/photoaddiction/PhotoAddiction/Archive/Pages/Broughton_Moor_RNAD.html 

Pictures taken in June 2007.


The watch tower...

















These bunker entrances are for the science labs...






These buildings (known as C Line) used to hold bombs, wagons would be reversed into the loading areas and loaded up.
The row of buildings have been rebuilt after a previous explosion






Inside one of the buildings..











Another bunker This seemed to be a safe building that had extra protection, it was placed near several grass mounded bunkers...






And one of many small shelters dotted around the place...


----------



## theoss (Dec 16, 2010)

Superb- there lies the lid unlifted on some of the mysteries of this place- there is very little available online.

Would have liked to have seen the watchtower.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 16, 2010)

Great post of a huge site and good to see the contributions to assist in bringing a bigger picture.
Thank you 
SK


----------



## nightowl (Dec 26, 2010)

*Broughton moor*

I recall when I lived nearby in the eighties an American naval/ warship anchored off the coast and for about a week helicopters flew constantly ship to base/ base to ship carrying loads of ammunition. I cant recall if the ship was being munitioned for an exercise or the americans were just removing there stocks from the dump because of the future closure of the place, probably the latter, this could even have been the reason for the demise of the site. There is a bit of history thats been writen about this site I think it opened in the thirties and was a big employer for the local area. Will post some more info as I find it.


----------

